# My cow got an ankle bracelet. What should I do?



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

My cow found a small piece of pvc in the pasture. I have no handling facilities as of now. I can't get something close enough to try to pry it off. I noticed it last Friday and was hoping it would fall off. She has a calf born Sep 23 rd she is nursing now if that makes a difference. Should I leave it be or what should I do. No blood or sign of any pain or limp as of yet.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good grief Moose! That wouldn't happen again in 100 years. Looks like it is fairly loose so should not be a problem...but definitely something you would want to keep an eye on and watch for swelling and if you see some then you will have to remedy the situation immediately. With no handling facilities you may have to dart her with drugs, wait till she lays down and make a move. Probably need someone to sit on her neck while you pull it off. Looks like someone has been plumbing and left their scrap







. Sometimes it takes awhile for cattle to react to the drug(consult your vet).

Regards, Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Just when you think you have seen it all! haha. That's a very odd thing to have happen. Yeah if you had a chute to run her into, you could just take a lariat and pull her leg backwards and tie it up. Then you would have access to get it off fairly safely. I would call ur vet. They can either drug her like Vol said or if you have anything use you need done. A lot of vets have a mobile working system that they can bring out and you can do a round up to get them in a chute. That's prob what I would do.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Side note vet is coming tomorrow. First time out. Basically I am ready to pay him so that if and when I have a problem he knows I pay. I got free advice earlier this year when I had a sudden death. I had to dig a hole for my finished steer. Paid $50 instead of collecting $15-1600. Ouch! Thanks guys.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I also had one wear a bracelet. Mine was the thin french drain pipe and came off on it's own.
If it does not come off in a week or so I would try to borrow some panels and see if I could get her caught. Then I would form a squeeze chute with an extra panel and see if I could pin her long enough to get it off. As heavy as the PVC is it might begin to rub a sore place.
There is a good chance she will knock it off on her own by getting up one morning.
No immediate danger that I see.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

You really need to get some portable panels and a squeeze chute if you plan to keep cattle. It's times like this or worse they come in handy. Especially on a Sunday afternoon and the doc ain't around. A couple "house calls" can pay for it. Martin


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I brought the vet out for a consult. He gave me some good ideas on how to build a pen and get them in. That hopefully will be for next year. As for the leg he gave the same advice. Let it be with no handling facility. As long as it isn't cutting or chaffing she should be ok. He also pointed out that he has never seen nor heard of this.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We had a cow that was having trouble having a baby and dad drove right beside her with the tractor and roped her as he drove the tractor next to her. The rope was tied to the tractor. When he stopped the tractor I stepped of the drawbar with another rope and went around her and put the rope through the front bumper and back around her, with both dad and I drawing both ropes drew her up against the tractor until we were able to get the calf puller. Normally you can drive right next to a cow on a tractor and they don't pay much attention to it. Might be worth a try.

At least if someone steals her you will be able to describe her and anyone would be able to see her bracelet. LOL
Good Luck


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So far she keeps wearing it with pride. I got close enough to try pushing down with an electric fencepost. She kicked too quick and hard for that idea to work. Time to wait her out. The way it looks I get the feeling i may be in for a long wait. The only thing I can see pulling it off is sinking into the wet clay mud next year. Way too dry for any now.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya know Moose the rest of em are going to get jealous if you leave it on. Who knows maybe you should patent it and start selling them to urban folks? Different colors sparkles red white and blue. Martin


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good idea for a quick laugh there. Animal jewelery. Some sucker would even pay. One born every minute.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

Couple good horse's and cowboys have it off there in know time. We have just cornered them and roped them off ground(front and back legs) and go around the (corner)h-braces(get a couple raps around post,then start stretching her out and ease her down) but just depends on there dispositon how fun it gets. I say corner braces but ours have gates so they are far enough apart and no way can get into barbed wirer fence,portable pens are nice but they need to be archored down cause they can make short work of a nice pen,once cornered,they get that head under any gate and it goes skywards. I get my ropes from the feed store that the team ropers have traded in on new ropes for $8dollars,still good ropes,great for farm needs duties....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Foreman. Unfortunately no cowboys or horses that I know. I will play the waiting game here.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you are making the right decision in waiting if you don't have handling equipment. I used to use wire cattle panel to create a chute to move cattle to a fixed head gate for working my cattle when I first got cattle. All it took was one big steer that jumped, got its foot caught in the wire panel, then tipped onto its side and bent the panel to the ground while still stuck in the panel in a very quick second to convince me that a portable corral and integrated chute and head gate was cheaper than the medical bills from one accident. Working cattle carries risk but trying to work cattle without the right equipment is down right dangerous.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It broke off today. I fed a round this evening and noticed most of it on the ground. The fashion show is over!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

good to hear it worked out.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Good news. The leg is fine I take it. Thanks for the update


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Funniest this I ever seen is after a good storm the wifes plastic laundry basket blew out in the pasture and one of the few momma cows that had horns was playing with it then managed to get it stuck on her head. Eventually she tried to rub it off on a tree which just broke the bottom out, she wore it a few weeks as a necklace then.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

The things they get themselves into lol!​


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tonight from what I saw leg looks fine. I have not yet noticed any issues but will see for sure in daylight on Saturday. S%&* happens! I am glad its gone and thanks for the replies. Day 1 I was really worried. Thanks for keeping me at ease.


----------

